# My new GSD/Boxer mix w/my GSD



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

My new puppy. His name is Axel. He was born April 28th, 2013. He's pictured here with my 1 year 3 month old GSD, Titan. He has astounding muscle definition already. What are your guys' thoughts?


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Interesting combo...seems the Boxer is the dominate gene.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Aw, he looks a bit scared and overwhelmed! It will be interesting to see how he matures out, and hope he settles in and comes out of his shell. With your older pup as a confident role-model, I'm sure he'll be just fine.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, my shep, Titan, can be a big pain and he'll nudge Axel around.


----------



## OrangeJillius (May 29, 2013)

He is cute! He reminds me a lot of a foster dog I had last year. I was told he was either a German Shepherd/Boxer mix or a Belgian Malinois mix. We had him for about 3 months from age 5 months to 8 months. He was the most frustrating and amazing dog ever, but my older male dog hated him and they never made up or else we probably would have adopted him. He was the most high energy dog I have ever met, he could go all day and he just never seemed tired. We would take him to doggy daycare for 8-10 hours once a week and sometimes even that did not tire him out! And I would watch him playing on their daycare cams. At the time I didn't realize that he was to young to run next to my bike, but he LOVED doing that and we would bike/run for a few miles a day. The attached pics are of the foster, he was about 40 pounds when we got him and underweight, by the time he was adopted he was around 60 and still slim, but healthy. These pics were taken when he was probably around 50 pounds.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh he's adorable! I'm hoping Axel gets big. Right now, Titan is 70lbs and he needs a big friend.


----------

